# Adding blower kit after installation



## Zick

We have a Heat & Glo 6000 fireplace that didn't come with a blower kit. Has anyone installed one after the fact?
It looks like the blower kit needed is a GFK-160A model. Looking through the instructions it doesn't say if you can install it after the fireplace has been insalled. I found one site that someone said you needed to pull the insert.
If I can put it in without pulling it I will, if not I won't even bother buying it.

Thanks


----------



## DAKSY

You can install it without pulling the fire place out of the wall,
as long as the installation included an electrical feed to the junction
box on the lower right hand side.
Retail price is $239...
Depending on when your unit was made, you may only have to move 
some wiring or a module or two.
It is a fairly straight install & if you follow the directions in the blower
kit, you will have no problems.
For safety reasons, do the install when the appliance is cool.  
There are many sharp edges under there that you will find - ESPECIALLY if
you touch something hot & pull away quickly...
The blower sits on magnets & when you install it, make sure it is not in contact 
with the back wall or you will get some harmonics.
Also, make sure the LAST thing you do is make the electrical connection...
HTH


----------



## Zick

Thanks Bob!
I may definitly look into getting one now.


----------



## fireplace tech

he is right you do not have to remove the f.p. but the installation for the blower will only take you minutes. but if you bouhgt a gfk 160 a in the box should of had specific instruction on how to install , because that only has a plug on the fan and mabye a ground that clips to the body underneath . andthen the only elec. conn.should be your thermo disk with reostat.


----------



## Don2222

DAKSY said:
			
		

> You can install it without pulling the fire place out of the wall,
> as long as the installation included an electrical feed to the junction
> box on the lower right hand side.
> Retail price is $239...
> Depending on when your unit was made, you may only have to move
> some wiring or a module or two.
> It is a fairly straight install & if you follow the directions in the blower
> kit, you will have no problems.
> For safety reasons, do the install when the appliance is cool.
> There are many sharp edges under there that you will find - ESPECIALLY if
> you touch something hot & pull away quickly...
> The blower sits on magnets & when you install it, make sure it is not in contact
> with the back wall or you will get some harmonics.
> Also, make sure the LAST thing you do is make the electrical connection...
> HTH



Yes, I have a Heat N Glo SL-550TRS-D and all I had to do is take off the front grill so I could maneuver the blower into the rear of the bottom section. Then plug it into the outlet in the bottom section and connect the heat sensor wire to top of the bottom section. The blower comes on automatically when the fireplace gets hot and turns off automatically even after the fire is out to get all that residual heat out!!

BTW It is the best option I ever got. It belts out the heat and warms the room up much more quickly!!
I also connected my Honeywell room thermostat to the heat & glo with a toggle switch i bought at Radio Shack. This way I can switch between Oil baseboard or Gas fireplace. With the price of Oil right now I am using the LP gas I bought a year and a half ago for $1.90 per gallon!! LOL

Gas Fireplace Toggle Switch onto Thermostat in Pic Below (Left)
Up = Oil Baseboard
Center = Off (I use that when I use the Electric Space Heater!!)
Down = Gas Fireplace

The other switch turns the Gas Fireplace on Manually. (Nice to have a manual option in case the Thermostat batteries die! LOL)

Too bad the HnG cannot play Xmass carols like the Wood Fire on the DVD shown above the HnG!! ROFL


----------



## Zick

Thank you all for your help!
I have not gotten the fan kit yet but will be on the look out for one now.


----------



## kbaker13

Zick said:
			
		

> Thank you all for your help!
> I have not gotten the fan kit yet but will be on the look out for one now.



Let me know when you're ready for the GFK-160.  I can help answer any questions you might have on the kit.


----------

